# From The Egg, Baby Crocodiles Call To Each Other And To Mom



## News Bot (Jun 24, 2008)

*Published:* 24-Jun-08 06:59 PM
*Source:* digg
*Category:* General Sciences

For the first time, researchers have shown that the pre-hatching calls of baby Nile crocodiles actually mean something to their siblings and to their mothers.

*Read More...*


----------



## itbites (Jun 24, 2008)

*Just goes to show how much there is to learn about these amazing reptiles!....*


----------

